# Freya using her foot



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Freya is the only foot-user among my tiels; she doesn't pick up food though, only toys. I just think it's cool that she does it so I snapped some pics.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think its the cutest thing ever when birds use their feet for things. she is just adorable!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are adorable pictures of Freya,I enjoyed all of them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

She's a clever girlie.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw that's adorable 

Echo uses her feet too, but Smokey doesn't. I think it's just so cute!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I love their little foot-hands. So cute!

Both of mine only use their feet for toys, never food, too. I wonder why that is.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

She's so cute! I love watching them use their feet.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

MeanneyFids said:


> i think its the cutest thing ever when birds use their feet for things.


Agreed! It's way too cute.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute! I love when tiels use their feet.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I love it when they use their feet! It`s soooo cute!!

My cinnamon uses it to hold his food when the hen blocks the food dish from him


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

These pics of your tiel are a few of my favorites on this forum...sooooo cute! Freya is a great name too! That is actually the name of my next baby tiel that will be coming home to me in April!


----------



## OooLalaMama (Mar 5, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Those photos are so cute


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Aaah that's adorable


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

So sweet, my baby boy Hank does that with his toys


----------

